# vela ligera



## Carx

Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto náutico y no sé cómo decir vela ligera, ¿alguien lo sabe? Gracias.


----------



## TimLA

Light sail
Lightweight sail

...sin contexto...


----------



## doloresmr

¡¡¡¡NOOOOOOO!!!! ¡¡¡¡Eso es un error gravísimo!!!!

Vela ligera se refiere a las embarcaciones deportivas de menor calado, es decir las que se guardan en tierra en lugar de quedar amarradas al muelle o pantalán. Ejemplos: Optimist, Laser, Finn, 470, catamaranes, etc....

El término genérico es Vela Ligera y en inglés es dinghy sailing.

¡Hay que tener cuidado con las sugerencias que se dan!


----------



## TimLA

Oh NO!
Un ERROR BGravísimo! De 3 Mayo 2007!!!
En una domanda sin contexto, y con ningun respuesta!
Oh NO!!!!!! Qué horror!
Lo siento...mucho...!!!!


[


----------



## doloresmr

No lo digo para que te ofendas, y ya sé que es de 2007, pero lo dejo escrito para que si alguien tiene la misma duda EN 2009 O CUANDO SEA, tenga la respuesta, ¿no te parece? Ya sé que a Carx le servirá de poco, pero a otros tal vez sí. No hace falta ponerse así.


----------



## Jim986

Hola. Dolores tiene razón. Estos hilos salen cuando buscamos términos en el diccionario, y creo que debemos intentar dejar los temas zanjados cuando encontramos errores que pueden conducir a otros a equivocarse.


----------



## Nerimm

Yo he tenido la duda en el 2009 y me ha venido muy bien la aclaración, jejeje.


----------



## el.patron

Gracias por aclararlo.


----------



## mara64

Y a mí, en el 2012, también me ayudó la aclaración de Dolores. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## sergio11

Pese a todo, TimLA tiene razón en que se necesita más contexto cuando se hacen preguntas en el foro, especialmente cuando los términos tienen varios significados o un significado distinto de lo normal. 

Ver Reglas del Foro: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2418299


----------

